
Google Interview University: I Didn’t Get Hired. Here’s Why - Dangeranger
https://medium.com/@googleyasheck/i-didnt-get-hired-here-s-why-21f26d4784d5#.bjajoz46y
======
relics443
6 years ago I dreamed about being employed by Google. Now I dread worrying
that I might have to apply there again as a fallback. Imagine that.

~~~
sebleon
Ha, that's interesting, what caused this shift in perception?

~~~
relics443
First off I'm an Android engineer, so I always had romanticized the notion of
working for the "mothership". Also, the compensation and perks are pretty damn
good.

What I've come to see, however, is that Google is not necessarily the best
place for everyone to work.

1\. You really need to fit the mold. While I think I could be a cultural fit,
I wouldn't want to be (based on what I've seen professionally and with
friends)

2\. I've become more familiar with Google's method to product and feature
development, and it's not something I'd want to deal with as an engineer

3\. Office politics. Many of my friends are Xooglers, and they have horror
stories galore. I know that not everyone has that experience, but I like to
avoid environments that foster that kind of BS

4\. If I would get a job on the Android team, it probably wouldn't be doing
exactly what I want (which leads me to...)

5\. I've found workplaces where I've thrived professionally and socially.
Sure, the compensation and prestige is a little less (but you'd be surprised
to find out that it's not by much), but you can't discount being comfortable
where you are

------
xja
It's a shame this person didn't get to phone screen. I found the phone screens
quite fun, particularly if you're are not too worried about concerned about
getting the job.

People seem to view Google as some kind of tech Nivana. I'm not sure that's
really true, though there are awesome people there and interesting things to
do.

There seems to be plenty of bad managers too from the stories I've heard. For
me it would be an interesting place to work for a couple of years before
moving on to something else.

------
icomefromreddit
Saved You a Click. I quote:

> Why didn’t I get hired?
    
    
           >> I don’t know why.

~~~
Dangeranger
The larger lesson here is that there was zero feedback from the hiring team
about why he didn't get a phone interview. That's a problem, especially since
Google has been going out of their way to change the perception of their
hiring process and make it less intimidating. Black box hiring hurts that
effort.

------
pragmatick
What's the point of that article?

~~~
superfad
Because he studied full time for 8 months in preparation for an interview. No
doubt a few people would have been interested in the news.

[https://medium.freecodecamp.com/why-i-studied-full-time-
for-...](https://medium.freecodecamp.com/why-i-studied-full-time-for-8-months-
for-a-google-interview-cc662ce9bb13#.qmyps27ie)

